# Mama and 12 puppies, in WI rescue



## serenity (Sep 18, 2009)

OMG!!! aw so cute  and mama looks gorgeous and so proud


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

The mom and her pups are so cute!!!
They are all at GRROW in Wisconsin?


A friend of mine Kim that lives in Illinois has adopted two Samoyed from Northern Illinois Samoyed Assistance in Arlington Heights, IL, and one of her dogs Lady has a clubfoot and she is doing very well!!!
http://www.nisasamoyedrescue.org/


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Now, they are just too cute!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fingers crossed that they all find good and loving homes.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

The puppies are so cute and mom is a beautiful girl.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

AWWWW!!! They are just so cute and Mom is gorgeous. I hope lots of donations are raised for her and the puppies.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Didn't we have someone from Northern IL looking to rescue?! I hope they see this. Those puppies are AWESOME. I am going to mention it to some friends and people at work - we are just a few hours from WI.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

AWW OK, This is just too cute and I live in Wis ! Saw the photos last weekend at a Pet Exp and GRROW had a booth there. Pups were too young to come to the event. I think we fell in love with a number of rescue dogs that day. LOL Should of seen our two dogs smell us when we walked in the door !! HEHE Now I have to go check their website to see more about these pups. 

Also if you live near the IL & WI area, GRROW has a great walk fundraiser coming up Oct 10th, if you want to see some pretty fall colors and A LOT of Goldens in one place !!! Check out their website. Tails on Trails 2009 Dog Walk. http://grrow.org/


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Awwww*

Awww!!!!

they are ALL adorable!!!!!


----------

